# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Exportación de chales peruanos creció 37% en primer bimestre siendo Japón principal destino

## gpacheco

*Lima, Apr. 19 (ANDINA).-* La exportación de chales peruanos fabricados con pelos finos como de alpaca o qiviuk, sumó en el primer bimestre de este año 47,000 dólares, mayor en 37 por ciento a la cifra registrada en el mismo periodo del año 2008 cuando sumó 34,265 dólares, informó hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex).  
El Perú exportó en el primer bimestre del año un total de 2,839 chales, mientras que en el mismo periodo del año pasado fueron 1,815.  
En el primer bimestre de este año, Japón se convirtió en el principal mercado de las exportaciones de chales, sumando ventas por 37, 614 dólares, 674 por ciento mayor a lo registrado el mismo periodo del año anterior cuando sumó 4,862 dólares, según el Sistema de Inteligencia Adex Ddata Trade. 
Canadá se ubicó en segundo lugar con pedidos por 5,613 dólares importando precisamente los chales fabricados con fibra de qiviuk, que es extraído del Muskox, una especie de búfalo que habita en el Artico, específicamente en Alaska y Groenlandia. 
Estados Unidos se ubicó en tercer lugar con pedidos por 3,568 dólares; seguido de Alemania, Argentina, Chile, España y Finlandia.  
Las principales empresas exportadoras en el primer bimestre fueron Wayra con ventas por 20,448 dólares, seguida de Artesanías el Gran Pajaten con 17,166 dólares, Andes Trade Export, Qori Exports, entre otros. 
Los chales exportados proceden de empresas ubicados mayormente en Lima y Arequipa, seguido de Puno y Tacna. 
La demanda de los chales peruanos en el exterior no se debe solo a la calidad de las fibras con las que son hechas, sino también a la variedad de sus diseños y colores.  
El Perú las exporta en un total de tres partidas, que son chales de alpaca para dama, chales tejido plano telar artesanal y chales de hilado de qiviuk.  
La alpaca ya es conocida por su calidad, mas no así el qiviuk, fibra traída al Perú por la empresa arequipa Qori Export, que se dedica a la fabricación y exportación de prendas de vestir especialmente con hilados súper finos como la alpaca, qiviuk, cashimire, guanaco y algodón.Temas similares: Artículo: EEUU es el principal destino de granos andinos peruanos Artículo: EEUU es el principal destino de granos andinos peruanos Artículo: EEUU es el principal destino de vinos peruanos al concentrar el 68% del total Artículo: EEUU es el principal destino de chifles peruanos con el 93% del total Artículo: España es el principal destino de langostinos peruanos con el 65% del total en primer bimestre

----------

